# How old are you??



## DaveDragon (Nov 26, 2007)

I've seen this on a few forums. Sometimes the answer is surprising. Like me.

I'm 44.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

22.


----------



## hoosier (Nov 26, 2007)

18. i think i may be one of the youngest here. :lol:


----------



## COWHER (Nov 26, 2007)

24 :wink:


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 26, 2007)

COWHER said:


> 24 :wink:


 Dang son same here...and your married!? God Bless.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 26, 2007)

Not quite as old as Dave, but getting there - 38.


----------



## mdmtmm (Nov 26, 2007)

31


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 26, 2007)

16


----------



## hoosier (Nov 26, 2007)

well, he beat me for title of youngest :lol: . lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm thinking Bobby may be the old fart in this group. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## dorton (Nov 26, 2007)

26 here


----------



## MMRR - jif (Nov 26, 2007)

I think I've got Bobby beat for that title of eldest. I'm the Grandma of the group at 50!!


----------



## playlboi (Nov 26, 2007)

im only 22


----------



## aj12790 (Nov 26, 2007)

35


----------



## COWHER (Nov 26, 2007)

MMRR - jif said:


> I think I've got Bobby beat for that title of eldest. I'm the Grandma of the group at 50!!


good for you! you definitely don't look it.
and puffdragon i got married young because she has been my best friend since we were like 8 so that makes it work :wink:


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, I know, we just had to go there!!! :roll: 

I am 44 years young!!


----------



## greentriple (Nov 26, 2007)

if anyone younger than me puts "only" and their age again I'm going to write a very nasty response :wink: :wink:


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 27, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> I am 44 years young!!


(Expletive!), you tied me!! :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 27, 2007)

COWHER said:


> i got married young because she has been my best friend since we were like 8 so that makes it work :wink:


Good for you! I wish we had gotten to meet you and your wife on Sunday.


----------



## Sammy (Nov 27, 2007)

39teen


----------



## erk (Nov 27, 2007)

31


----------



## Ari Gold (Nov 27, 2007)

21


----------



## joshandjack (Nov 27, 2007)

17


----------



## AB^ (Nov 27, 2007)

25


----------



## olympus (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm 22..


----------



## nat (Nov 27, 2007)

23 but I have the mental maturity of a 12 year old :wink:


----------



## olympus (Nov 27, 2007)

My wife kidnapped me and held for ransom. It was either marriage or the lake.... 8) :lol: 8)


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 27, 2007)

olympus said:


> My wife kidnapped me and held for ransom. It was either marriage or the lake.... 8) :lol: 8)



the lake was a good possibility up there in North Jerz


----------



## nat (Nov 27, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> COWHER said:
> 
> 
> > 24 :wink:
> ...



I was 22 when I got married... basically I wanted rights to half of my husbands dvd collection mu ha ha.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 27, 2007)

lol Nat I'm pushing 350 easy what you guys at? Want a pic for proof lol


----------



## nat (Nov 27, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> lol Nat I'm pushing 350 easy what you guys at? Want a pic for proof lol



I don't honestly know. There is a bookshelf full upstairs, another down stairs, and boxes and boxes in the attic. We don't understand the concept of renting... so much so that it is actually cheaper for us just to buy them as we tend to take days to return anything. That and my husband insists on buying any movie he a) likes b) loves c) might like (if he hasn't watched it yet) d) looks interesting e) reminds him of his childhood or f) looks so stupid it might be entertaining to watch. ha ha. Oh and of course I am mildly guilty as I love horror movies and must have every zombie movie in existance... and I have a mild addiction to anime and anything fantasy. le sigh


----------



## greentriple (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, all these young married people. I waited until I was 36 to get married. Well, truth is I got married the first time at 29, but that lasted all of 1 year. Didn't have my first kid until 38 though.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 27, 2007)

nat said:


> 23 but I have the mental maturity of a 12 year old :wink:


pppttttfff thats nothing I'm mentally a 6 year old.. easy!! :roll: 8) :roll:


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 28, 2007)

I got married at 29 and first kid at 34. I recommend getting married and having kids early, hope they turn out OK, and have them graduate High School before you're 40 so you can enjoy another 30 or 40 years without having to drag them everywhere. Our youngest won't graduate High School until I'm 56! We'd like to do alot of things but the expense of 3 kids keeps us from doing most of them.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 1, 2007)

I guess I won by being the youngest here, lol


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 5, 2007)

hmm 17 here!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 6, 2007)

Come on Brat! We haven't seen you in this thread! :mrgreen:


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 6, 2007)

Myself i'm 30 years old and proud of it.lol


----------



## iG (Dec 6, 2007)

20yrs old here =)


----------



## techhousejunkie (Dec 6, 2007)

Im 20 and gonna be 21 in three weeks  , and Im already kind of ready to retire hehe but I still have school left.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 6, 2007)

techhousejunkie said:


> m already kind of ready to retire hehe but I still have school left.


Keep dreamin'!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## techhousejunkie (Dec 6, 2007)

a boy can only


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok Dave.

I am old enough to know better and young enough to not care!
I am between the ages of 10 and 100. :lol: 

Brat!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 6, 2007)

Swtbrat said:


> Ok Dave.
> 
> I am old enough to know better and young enough to not care!
> I am between the ages of 10 and 100. :lol:
> ...




Lol thats the way to tell you age!


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 6, 2007)

20


----------



## Mike (Dec 6, 2007)

Somewhere between 3-100.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 6, 2007)

Mike said:


> Somewhere between 3-100.


You're a guy, you can't get away with that one!!!


----------



## jimski427 (Dec 10, 2007)

<----18


----------



## Lexi (Dec 10, 2007)

*19*


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

Lexi said:


> *19*


your myspace says 20 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

Bumping this up for the new people.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 3, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Lexi said:
> 
> 
> > *19*
> ...


 puff ....Be quiet.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 3, 2008)

lol


----------



## shabazz (Jan 3, 2008)

33 here


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 4, 2008)

Im 20, and gonna be 21 in May, I think according to the people that have replied, the midian age of the people on this site is about 25 (only bc the really old ones spike the numbers up) this could possible mean that owning a tegu could be a generational thing. Or somthing for young people to say they have a 4ft lizzard running around inside their house lol. and i am going to consider myself an old man when i turn 21 this summer. I dont think i could handle 30, cuz im gonna have my mid-life crisis when i turn 25 (got it all planned out )


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

So me and Bobby are the "old men" (44) around here?? I'd better start digging my grave before I need a walker!! :mrgreen: 

I WISH I was 30 again!!! There's so much I wish I could have done differently!! Coulda, shoulda, woulda!!!!!! Now where did I leave that Geritol????


----------



## tupifan (Jan 4, 2008)

17


----------



## greentriple (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll be 39 in May and I have no regrets. However, Dave everyday past 20 is one day closer to the grave, it's a decline that gets sharper and sharper every year.... LOL

ColdThirst - yup, you're done. Old, over, irrelevant to the next generation, just quit now and take up knitting... 

I for one intend to get better with age. I'm in better shape now than I'll be when I'm 48.... I still feel 25, except in the morning when I get up, or the afternoon when I need a nap, or at night when I'm asleep by 9:30 p.m.... Alas, as I fade into memory and leave only dust and perhaps a stinky fart I can say I have truly lived....

Ah, Who am I kidding I'm having so much fun.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jan 4, 2008)

I am 36 myself. Atleast I'm not the oldest. LOL


----------



## Harveysherps (Jan 4, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> Im 20, and gonna be 21 in May, I think according to the people that have replied, the midian age of the people on this site is about 25 (only bc the really old ones spike the numbers up) this could possible mean that owning a tegu could be a generational thing. Or somthing for young people to say they have a 4ft lizzard running around inside their house lol. and i am going to consider myself an old man when i turn 21 this summer. I dont think i could handle 30, cuz im gonna have my mid-life crisis when i turn 25 (got it all planned out )


Poor kid you have no idea. LOL time will catch you sooner than you can out run it. I'll have my midlife crisis when I'm 80. LOL I wish I was just turning 21. Would I change anything. I doubt it. I had too much fun. Enjoy this life cause it only last so long. My only advice be careful burning bridges cause you may have to go back across someday. LOL Or how about Don't Worry Be Happy. LOL


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

It's amazing we start out wearing a diaper, relying on everyone when we're born. And end up like that before we die (of old age). 

Does anyone remember Mork from Ork (1978 to 1982)?? It was a spin off of an episode of Happy Days when Mork (Robin Williams in his first role) threatened to take Richie back to Ork as an example of a human. The people on Ork lived in reverse, hatched from an egg as an old man and progressing to an infant before vanishing (??). An interesting twist on life.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jan 4, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> It's amazing we start out wearing a diaper, relying on everyone when we're born. And end up like that before we die (of old age).
> 
> Does anyone remember Mork from Ork (1978 to 1982)?? It was a spin off of an episode of Happy Days when Mork (Robin Williams in his first role) threatened to take Richie back to Ork as an example of a human. The people on Ork lived in reverse, hatched from an egg as an old man and progressing to an infant before vanishing (??). An interesting twist on life.


Yeah I remember that. God I am old. Boo Hoo Hoo


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 4, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> Yeah I remember that. God I am old. Boo Hoo Hoo



I 'll trade ya, I wish I was still in my 30s. :roll:


----------



## AB^ (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey I remember Mork from Ork (Mork & Mindy)
Though I only ever saw it in reruns, and I am by no means old compared to you geeezers :lol:


----------



## Harveysherps (Jan 4, 2008)

AB^ said:


> Hey I remember Mork from Ork (Mork & Mindy)
> Though I only ever saw it in reruns, and I am by no means old compared to you geeezers :lol:


Reruns don't count LOL


----------



## ReptileNerd (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm straight up 15, yo.

-Jon- :shock:


----------



## ticoguy14 (Jan 4, 2008)

20


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> I 'll trade ya, I wish I was still in my 30s. :roll:


30's would be nice!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh yes, reruns... :roll: We seen them the first time, back in the OLD days.  

Transistor radios, black n white TVs, 8 track tapes, wheel to wheel projectors and drive in movies.   

BTW, did I tell you this is a great thread?? :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AB^ (Jan 4, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Oh yes, reruns... :roll: We seen them the first time, back in the OLD days.
> 
> Transistor radios, black n white TVs, 8 track tapes, wheel to wheel projectors and drive in movies.
> 
> BTW, did I tell you this is a great thread?? :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:




:shock: Wow, it must of been crazy growing up in the stone age Bobby :lol:    :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

Who saw Neil Armstrong walk on the Moon?? Or was it a a sound stage in the desert?? I think I still have the article from Nation Geographic (6th grade, stole it from the library). Back when they were known for having pictures of floppy chested African woman (UGH!).

We used to have air raid drills in school. The sirens would go off and we'd rush into the hallways, sit on the floor, put our head between our knees and kiss our asses good buy. Scary still not knowing if the russians had actually sent some nukes over to us.

60's cars rock!!!!

The Beatles, the Stones, Hendrix, Led Zeppelin, the Doors!! All before their come backs, or deaths.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jan 4, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Who saw Neil Armstrong walk on the Moon?? Or was it a a sound stage in the desert?? I think I still have the article from Nation Geographic (6th grade, stole it from the library). Back when they were known for having pictures of floppy chested African woman (UGH!).
> 
> We used to have air raid drills in school. The sirens would go off and we'd rush into the hallways, sit on the floor, put our head between our knees and kiss our asses good buy. Scary still not knowing if the russians had actually sent some nukes over to us.
> 
> ...


Thank God I'm not that old. LOL


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 8, 2008)

50


----------



## Nero557 (Feb 1, 2008)

21


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 1, 2008)

i think im the youngest here!!! 14 turning 15 February 24th :app


----------



## AneesasMuse (Feb 1, 2008)

Umm... 29? :mrgreen: No, seriously... my children are older than a lot of you. I started young... sure hope that doesn't mean I'm gonna finish soon :shock: 

I'm 42 and don't feel a day over 13


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm 17 but I'll be turning 18 in two weeks


----------



## Aranha (Feb 1, 2008)

22


----------



## boygenius (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm old enough to drink, but not old enough to get a discount break on car insurance. :cheers


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 20, 2008)

Bumping up for the new people


----------



## jor71 (Aug 20, 2008)

Turning 37 in Oct


----------



## Kazzy (Aug 20, 2008)

18 years young...yeah


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 20, 2008)

23 immature, obnoxious, and very lazy!


----------



## Markie (Aug 20, 2008)

Turned 18 last Friday! YAY!


----------



## Albinorhino (Aug 20, 2008)

86 last may


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 20, 2008)

Albinorhino said:


> 86 last may


NO WAY!!!! I thought I was one of the oldest farts here (45)!!

You have to tell us about yourself and your reptiles experiences!


----------



## Albinorhino (Aug 20, 2008)

haha im just kiddin im 18.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 20, 2008)

HA! You got me! 

I've heard of a couple of people in their 60's interested in reptiles but I think most older people were taught reptiles are "evil and slimy" when they were growing up (before the 70's). My mother (71) thinks we're nuts having all there reptiles.


----------



## Beazer (Aug 20, 2008)

about 7,720 days? A couple months over 21.


----------



## burke0000 (Aug 20, 2008)

21 in about 1 month ten days.....I think


----------



## rule6660 (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow old topic lol oh well 
Im 23


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 21, 2008)

29 over here


----------



## jor71 (Nov 21, 2008)

sorry, just notice that I already posted my age here


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 21, 2008)

Same as greentriple, 38. Greentriple, are you suspended over here, you bad boy?


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 21, 2008)

21 yo


----------



## Oddball (Nov 21, 2008)

19


----------



## lotsareps (Nov 21, 2008)

Oddball said:


> 19



what a coincidence! i'm 19 too! lol


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 22, 2008)

15...Possibly the youngest? I didn't check through the other pages yet though. 

Awww Zeke beat me lol

Spencer


----------



## Oddball (Nov 24, 2008)

I wish I were born in the 50's! That way I could have been 21 in the 70's and seen Iron Maiden live when they were new, as well as AC/DC, Hendrix, Black Sabbath, Judas Preist, and then all the awesome 80's bands (none of the gay la metal bands...G.L.A.M.), and go into hiding for the 90's and then show my head when this site was created ^_^


----------



## Melicious.Prose (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm twenty-two. Old enough to drink, vote, etc. but not old enough to get grumpy at kids my age drinking.


----------



## Beasty (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm 36 and single! 
I never saw the need to be married, though I have kids that have my name,etc. All the goods w/o the red tape! Who needs man's law for society to be ok with what me and God are cool with? I'm not lining any lawyer's pockets nor giving up my world to an X because we can't get along any more. I pay my share and do my thing. Good 'nuff.
LOL!
Yeah...TMI
oh well.... 8)


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 25, 2008)

Oddball said:


> I wish I were born in the 50's! That way I could have been 21 in the 70's and seen Iron Maiden live when they were new, as well as AC/DC, Hendrix, Black Sabbath, Judas Preist, and then all the awesome 80's bands (none of the gay la metal bands...G.L.A.M.), and go into hiding for the 90's and then show my head when this site was created ^_^


I saw Iron Maiden in the 80's!!!!!! :lymo :roon :roon :roon


----------



## jor71 (Nov 25, 2008)

Iron Maiden ruled back in my days. Let us not forget Circus magazine and the battles between Heavy Metal bands, like Iron Maiden Vs. Judas Priest........That was when metal was truly metal!


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 25, 2008)

Oddball said:


> I wish I were born in the 50's! That way I could have been 21 in the 70's and seen Iron Maiden live when they were new, as well as AC/DC, Hendrix, Black Sabbath, Judas Preist, and then all the awesome 80's bands (none of the gay la metal bands...G.L.A.M.), and go into hiding for the 90's and then show my head when this site was created ^_^



I hear you on that...although I would have liked to see Jefferson Airplane live. 

...me...22...practically married (own house together)...

Kwayze and I are married, however - married to each other's hip! Okay, that was dorkie, I know.


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 25, 2008)

fyi - kwayze is my beardie


----------



## Schnab (Nov 25, 2008)

18


----------



## BOOZER (Nov 25, 2008)

40 GOING ON 16


----------



## iG (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm 21


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 25, 2008)

I was a kid in the 80's so Judas Priest was around as much as Saturday cartoons My mom was a rocker and we always had the metal on House parties, mortorcycles in the livingroom, and always some stranger asleep in my back yard hahah Metal will never die!!! I prefered the war of James and Dave the most tho I'm a Metallica and Megadeath guy myself Sepultura and Anthrax Hendrix omg I could ramble forever on this one lol


----------



## jjollie (Nov 25, 2008)

I am 41 and still love my reptiles


----------



## steve (Nov 25, 2008)

42 =)


----------



## kethry (Nov 25, 2008)

im 14 years old   :-D 8)


----------



## mr.king (Nov 25, 2008)

20!!


----------



## kethry (Nov 26, 2008)

im 14
lol dont make fun of my age i am the coolest person in the world


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 26, 2008)

kethry said:


> lol dont make fun of my age i am the coolest person in the world


You're gonna have to explain that one!!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 2, 2008)

BUMP!

18!


----------



## dturner05 (Dec 3, 2008)

21


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 3, 2008)

*21*


:cheers


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 3, 2008)

26 but I still play video games and watch cartoons like it's going out of style :viga


----------



## Wooly (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm 20 and still live at home, and coach wrestling at a highschool.


----------



## jimski427 (Dec 6, 2008)

i am 19 now  lol will be 20 in a couple months, thats weird saying it....


----------



## AlpineStar (Dec 6, 2008)

25 :bud and gettin a pre game warm up with shots its cold outside
then out to the clubs


----------



## brad67 (Dec 6, 2008)

16


----------



## ZEKE (Dec 7, 2008)

15 here! i just got my learners permit on the 25th of november.

on page 5 i was 14!


----------



## Filphfio (Dec 8, 2008)

(Insert clever responce here) 22


----------



## Pony (Dec 9, 2008)

21


----------



## camb (Dec 10, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> i think im the youngest here!!! 14 turning 15 February 24th :app



got you beat! i'm 14, turning 25 on june 24th.


----------



## ZEKE (Dec 17, 2008)

camb said:


> ZEKE said:
> 
> 
> > i think im the youngest here!!! 14 turning 15 February 24th :app
> ...



yeah that was posted a while ago lol. i think i was the youngest then, more people have come that are younger. im turning 16 in february


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 17, 2008)

lil baby


----------



## bubbategu2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh my, I believe I am the oldest at 56-I'll be 57 in January and I've had reptiles for about 25 years. My Bubba ( red tegu) is 8 years old. Bubbategu2


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 28, 2008)

31


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm 16


----------



## John_E_Dove (Jan 6, 2009)

When I hit 60 I decided I'd start aging in reverse so I guess that makes me about 48 this year.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 6, 2009)

John_E_Dove said:


> When I hit 60 I decided I'd start aging in reverse so I guess that makes me about 48 this year.



Hey John, how goes it Bro? Welcome to the TeguTalk community, glad you joined us!!


----------



## John_E_Dove (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome Mr. Hill.
I have been drooling over your Tegus since I bought those snakes off you a few years ago. It was inevitable I would eventually end up here.
Now I just have to figure out how to build on a room so I can house them properly. And of course convince my wife.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 6, 2009)

John_E_Dove said:


> Thank you for the welcome Mr. Hill.
> I have been drooling over your Tegus since I bought those snakes off you a few years ago. It was inevitable I would eventually end up here.
> Now I just have to figure out how to build on a room so I can house them properly. And of course convince my wife.



I suggest build on the room first then ask :grno 

Spencer

P.S I'm still 15 just to keep on topic


----------



## hoosier (Jan 6, 2009)

i guess ill update my age. 19 now. i feel old... lol :rasp


----------



## Winston The Mad (Jan 7, 2009)

I just turned 16. :woot


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 7, 2009)

> Oh my, I believe I am the oldest at 56-I'll be 57 in January and I've had reptiles for about 25 years. My Bubba ( red tegu) is 8 years old. Bubbategu2





> When I hit 60 I decided I'd start aging in reverse so I guess that makes me about 48 this year.



Thank goodness!! I thought I'd be the old fogey around here forever at the amazing age of 51! :app


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 7, 2009)

MMRR - jif said:


> > Oh my, I believe I am the oldest at 56-I'll be 57 in January and I've had reptiles for about 25 years. My Bubba ( red tegu) is 8 years old. Bubbategu2
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There are a few of us here that are not spring chickens, thank goodness we get better with age.  :hug


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 7, 2009)

I am 20. I wish I was 15teen again lol.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 20, 2009)

LouDog760 said:


> I am 20. I wish I was 15teen again lol.



Eew, why? lol! shudder. I don't think I would be a teenager again for anything.

Being a parent of teenagers is turning out to be pretty fun though.


----------



## hoosier (Jan 20, 2009)

> Why are you guys talking about how old you are on a forum anyone can look at. If i looked on your profile and found out which state you came from even i (a very not technologicaly advanced person) could track most of you down and kidnap you if i wanted you. Some of you even post pictures of yourself, which would make you even easier to hunt down.



if you dont like the topic then please dont post something mean about it. please. it was a topic started a long time ago to help people see who here is near the same age as eachother. it helps everyone relate more to eachother.
plus i dont believe that you could kidnap anyone from their age, e-mail address or even what city the people live in. and you bringing it up is kinda creepy.
just please dont post anything that may upset others here.

thank you,
Mat


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 20, 2009)

Not just creepy, very unnecessary.

I am now 25!


----------



## ihatehumans (Jan 20, 2009)

I've found the err in my ways. If someone can, please delete the previous three posts.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 20, 2009)

ihatehumans said:


> I've found the err in my ways. If someone can, please delete the previous three posts.


I think it may be more than the posts being deleted.


----------



## ihatehumans (Jan 20, 2009)

What do you mean?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry ihatehumans, but it is time to show you the door. :nono


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 20, 2009)

laurarfl said:


> LouDog760 said:
> 
> 
> > I am 20. I wish I was 15teen again lol.
> ...




Ha ha! Being a teenager was some of the funnest parts of my life, I know I'm still young but those memories will never leave me.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jan 20, 2009)

29 Baby!!! :roon


----------



## hoosier (Jan 20, 2009)

> Ha ha! Being a teenager was some of the funnest parts of my life, I know I'm still young but those memories will never leave me



hahaha no kidding lol :rasp


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm sure, and I was just teasing. Sometimes humor doesn't really come across well on the net.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah lol that's true.


----------



## whysotegu (Jan 27, 2009)

im the youngest im only 11 and own 8 tegus


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 27, 2009)

Your 11 with 8 tegus?.. I'm not trying to sound like a d*ck but can you properly care for them all? Are they babies or all adults? One more question, are they actually yours or does a parent/guardian own a them?

I'm just finding that hard to believe. 8 at 11... lol If you can care for them all properly though good job!

Spencer


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jan 28, 2009)

I think hes just messin with ya...+ hes only got two posts :-D hes prolly 43 with 0 tegus


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 28, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> I think hes just messin with ya...+ hes only got two posts :-D hes prolly 43 with 0 tegus



I was thinking the same thing but I'm still curious to know whether they are lieing or not.

Spencer


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re:*



Shaylah said:


> I'm 17 but I'll be turning 18 in two weeks




Oh my... That was a year ago... lol

I'm *18* and I'll be *19* in almost two weeks. :yik


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 5, 2009)

Just found this thread. I fall in at 28.


----------



## stainthedane (Feb 5, 2009)

20


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 24, 2009)

16 today! its my birthday


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 24, 2009)

ZEKE said:


> 16 today! its my birthday


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! You'll get a Tegu some day.


----------



## Neil_E_C_P (Feb 24, 2009)

Well it's going to be 30 at October 7th 09.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm one of the old farts here. I'll be 46 in May.


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 24, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> ZEKE said:
> 
> 
> > 16 today! its my birthday
> ...



thanks! it will be a long time though  probably not till after collage.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 24, 2009)

ZEKE said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > ZEKE said:
> ...


I guess you'll have to look at ours for now.


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 24, 2009)

ZEKE said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > ZEKE said:
> ...



My parents weren't understanding and wouldn't let me have ANY reptiles whatsoever. Now look at me, I had to stockpile to make up for lost time!!! The only good thing is that if you want to go away to college you won't be tied down! =)


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 24, 2009)

i will kinda be. i have crested geckos which live for 15+ years. ill have to figure out what to do with them if i cant take them to collage with me.


----------



## bella60407 (Mar 11, 2009)

29  NOT AFRAID OF 30 EITHER


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 11, 2009)

bella60407 said:


> 29  NOT AFRAID OF 30 EITHER


What about 40??? :twisted:


----------



## bella60407 (Mar 11, 2009)

nah i take one day at a time and haven't felt age yet. someday i know i will but for now....i feel full of life


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 11, 2009)

pushin 22 in couple months


----------



## tupinambisfamiliaris (Mar 11, 2009)

Be 32 in July.


----------



## Jer723 (Mar 21, 2009)

im 15 and ready for a tegu!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 21, 2009)

kid stuck in a 28 year old body... :moon2


----------



## artist (Mar 26, 2009)

hey!!!
i turned 14 in february!!


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Mar 26, 2009)

26th Birthday in July


----------



## Degrooter (Mar 26, 2009)

16 years old and like Jer723 said I'm ready for a tegu!!! Hoping to get the first one within the year :-D


----------



## Retic11 (Mar 26, 2009)

I am 33. Feel Like 63 and look like 43.


----------



## FoxxCola (Mar 28, 2009)

18


----------



## FoxxCola (Mar 28, 2009)

18


----------



## Turbine (Jun 6, 2009)

30 getting old


----------



## BOOZER (Jun 6, 2009)

41 f#[email protected]!ng YEARS OLD!!! going on 18.ha


----------



## TehPenguin (Jun 6, 2009)

16


----------



## jntann (Jun 6, 2009)

48


----------



## The captain (Jun 7, 2009)

18


----------



## FoxxCola (Jun 7, 2009)

19! lol finally drinking age (in Canada) post 181 says I'm 18 but my birthday just past!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 7, 2009)

16


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jun 8, 2009)

17.. and a half


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 8, 2009)

37 but more like 12 shh


----------



## Ratchet (Jun 8, 2009)

18 and 1/3


----------



## bigfellowmatt (Jun 8, 2009)

26


----------



## HorseCaak (Jun 8, 2009)

24. It'd be nice if our ages could be posted on our little profile boxes...


----------



## Bentley83 (Jun 9, 2009)

quarter of a century

Chris


----------



## k412 (Jun 10, 2009)

Members in your 40's PLEASE stop saying you're old! YOU ARE NOT!
I am 33, but I don't look it!
The older you get the faster time goes by, it's a fact.
My daughter is 17 so I feel older than I am, then again she keeps me young.
I thought I knew everything at 16......


----------



## Dom3rd (Jun 10, 2009)

I am 29 but i am in the navy so i feel alot older sometimes....LOL


----------



## GeckoKitty (Jun 10, 2009)

Im 13...... or younger!  :?:


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 5, 2009)

I beat all you, so far im the youngest married one here....


----------



## GraphiK (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm 19 as well! 8)


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 5, 2009)

22!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 5, 2009)

I've got t-shirts older than all of you!!! :rasp


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'v got tshirts older than me too, haha old and tattered Journey, Kansas, Boston, Styx concert T's... lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 5, 2009)

Mine don't go back to the 70's. Maybe 82 (Rush), but I bought the shirts! My baseball glove is 30 years old and I bought it with paper route money. I've got belly button lint older than you!!


----------



## koikaren (Aug 5, 2009)

Im in my 30s...I try not to keep track anymore...lol


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 5, 2009)

I just turned 35 :yik WOW im getting OLD! :rofl


----------



## koikaren (Aug 5, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> I just turned 35 :yik WOW im getting OLD! :rofl





lol...I know the feeling....just yesterday i was 18, hangin out, partying...lol...were did the time go :?:


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 5, 2009)

37


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 5, 2009)

15 and already digusted with this world :mrgreen:


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 5, 2009)

rrcoolj said:


> 15 and already digusted with this world :mrgreen:



great your still young lol Im living prove you can teach a old dog new tricks :dead


----------



## Adatown616 (Aug 5, 2009)

Im 24


----------



## 31drew31 (Aug 5, 2009)

18


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 6, 2009)

Younger than Bobby! Dave Dragon's age, thus, an old fart! :jes 


...Jefroka


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 6, 2009)

Actually I'm a few months older than Bobby (Varnyard).


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG you're older than BOBBY? just kidding!

You less disgusted with the world as you get older, then you get a little disgusted again, lol! I think when you get older you get a different perspective and you have more control over your life and the outcomes.

39 by the way...did I ever post that here? Definitely do not feel old. I gave up my Green day ticket last night to my 13 year old daughter. :roon


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 6, 2009)

You're only as old as you feel, so my age varies by the moment! I'm oldest when getting out of a chair or getting off of the ground. Or trying to read fine print.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 6, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> You're only as old as you feel, so my age varies by the moment! I'm oldest when getting out of a chair or getting off of the ground. Or trying to read fine print.




right on Dave :lol:


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Aug 6, 2009)

I will be 38 at the end of aug. I got married at 27 my wife was 19. I know robbed the cradle but she robbed the grave. Had daughter at 30. So my daughter and I are the same age..... cuz I refuse to grow up. I made sure she was there to welcome Blender on July 14, 2009.


----------



## tracyanderson777 (Aug 6, 2009)

15 years young


----------



## crox (Aug 7, 2009)

im 21.... arnt i cute?


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 7, 2009)

15 yrs old as of july 23rd! lol


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 7, 2009)

Two Bananas Marinade said:


> I will be 38 at the end of aug. I got married at 27 my wife was 19. I know robbed the cradle but she robbed the grave. Had daughter at 30. So my daughter and I are the same age..... cuz I refuse to grow up. I made sure she was there to welcome Blender on July 14, 2009.



You are the man! :app 


...Jefroka


----------



## cabral (Aug 7, 2009)

16...


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 7, 2009)

Two Bananas Marinade said:


> I will be 38 at the end of aug. I got married at 27 my wife was 19. I know robbed the cradle but she robbed the grave. Had daughter at 30. So my daughter and I are the same age..... cuz I refuse to grow up. I made sure she was there to welcome Blender on July 14, 2009.



awesome bro dont grow up stay young :-D


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 7, 2009)

AWD247 - Jay(35) and wife Kelly(24)


----------



## whoru (Aug 8, 2009)

i am 28


----------



## detra26 (Aug 14, 2009)

lol uhh im 14


----------



## luna (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm 16
I thought I would be the youngest... I guess not


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Aug 17, 2009)

GOT_TEGUS said:


> Two Bananas Marinade said:
> 
> 
> > I will be 38 at the end of aug. I got married at 27 my wife was 19. I know robbed the cradle but she robbed the grave. Had daughter at 30. So my daughter and I are the same age..... cuz I refuse to grow up. I made sure she was there to welcome Blender on July 14, 2009.
> ...



Lets see motorcycles(quad and street), Rc cars(nitro), tegu and two beardies, PSP with a buncha games and movies, Dell Studio 17 with FIOS....... Do I need anymore toys? I wanna try sky diving but it is pricey. I have a few other electronic gadgets too. looking for a digital micro scope so I can check Blenders poop.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 18, 2009)

_I'm 33, 34 in Nov._


----------



## Mud Country (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm 24. Married when I was 20, and got two kids, Daughter 3 and son 16 months.


----------



## freexskate (Aug 18, 2009)

18 almost 19 just starting to get out completely on my own.

its an adventure...i'll say that much...
=]



-Jordan K


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm 16,going to be 17 the 26th of this month.I feel old :dodgy: ! But still got a whole adventure of a life ahead of me.


----------



## hanniebann (Mar 17, 2011)

just turned 20 on March 7th yay! ima baby :[ 
lol.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 17, 2011)

20.. and a half!


----------



## Varanus K.Face (Mar 17, 2011)

Im 23 going on 6!!!


----------



## Jason (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm 28, but i stopped maturing at about 12...


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 17, 2011)

22...23 in april!


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 18, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> I'm 16,going to be 17 the 26th of this month.I feel old :dodgy: ! But still got a whole adventure of a life ahead of me.



Yes you do. When you get to my age (37) you will be wondering where the heck the last twenty years went!


----------



## frost (Mar 18, 2011)

wow huge talk, im 21 gonna be 22 next month.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 18, 2011)

Draco D Tegu said:


> Strange_Evil said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 16,going to be 17 the 26th of this month.I feel old :dodgy: ! But still got a whole adventure of a life ahead of me.
> ...



I'm already noticing how much faster time is going, its kind of scary lol. My dad says it just keeps going faster and faster


----------



## james.w (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm 32.


----------



## hangtown530 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm 26


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Mar 18, 2011)

21 now.


----------



## Falsemonitor (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi,

I think I am the youngest here,I am 15 years old and keep reptiles since I am 6 years old

regards 
Jakob


----------



## TeguNovice (Mar 19, 2011)

17 goind on 18. I'll be 18 in May and I graduate on my birthday


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 19, 2011)

43 going on 16........sigh


----------



## reptastic (Mar 19, 2011)

IM 26


----------



## turtlepunk (Mar 19, 2011)

will be 23 in may


----------



## ilovelizards (Mar 19, 2011)

Im 16


----------



## kurvaface123 (Mar 19, 2011)

13...


Falsemonitor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I am the youngest here,I am 15 years old and keep reptiles since I am 6 years old
> 
> ...



your not lol. i am im 13.


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am 27


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm 37


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 25, 2011)

Im 17 going on 18 in July


----------



## entropy (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm 24.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 25, 2011)

Welll....haven't updated in a couple of years. Just turned 41...not old yet.


----------



## toxxxickitten (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm 21.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm 20!


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 25, 2011)

31 years of handsome and awesomenacity...


----------



## Kurixen (Apr 25, 2011)

22 and they still think I'm using a fake ID.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 25, 2011)

Kurixen said:


> 22 and they still think I'm using a fake ID.



Hahaha thats funny, I have a feeling I'll be the same way. I get carded for R rated movies..


----------



## RobK. (Apr 26, 2011)

*RE: *



VARNYARD said:


> Ok, I know, we just had to go there!!! :roll:
> 
> I am 44 years young!!



your just a young puppy .lol

i have you beat by 11 years ! 



just 55 and i will be happily married to the same beautiful women for 30 years June 2nd , 4 great kids and 8 grand kids so far by our two oldest !! Marriage rocks, ( its way more than just a peace of paper ) i would not do it any other way !!!


----------



## Moondust (Apr 26, 2011)

Im about to turn 21! : )


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 26, 2011)

Ha, Finally 17!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 26, 2011)

I will be 33 in june..But act 15 lmao just ask my teenage kids


----------



## james.w (Apr 26, 2011)

*RE: *



RobK. said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I know, we just had to go there!!! :roll:
> ...





WOW!! Congrats on the 30 years. Don't see that too much anymore. I'm going on 5 years.


----------



## RobK. (Apr 28, 2011)

*RE: *



james.w said:


> RobK. said:
> 
> 
> > VARNYARD said:
> ...





thanks !!

My mon and dad , and inlaws would have been married 50 years . But Both my dad and father inlaw died from ALS just before .


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sorry about your parents. We lost a friend to ALS and it is a tough one. I've been married for 17 years and it;s nice to see others who appreciate that long-term commitment.


----------



## RobK. (Apr 30, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> I'm sorry about your parents. We lost a friend to ALS and it is a tough one. I've been married for 17 years and it;s nice to see others who appreciate that long-term commitment.



ALS is a very bad way to go !!!

Its all up to you, how long marraige will last . But it really helps having parents who are a good example . My wife has 6 sisters and they are all still married , oldest married 37 years and her youngest sister has been married 13 years .


----------



## adam1120 (Apr 30, 2011)

73goin strong


----------



## fwideman (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm 20, and I get carded for R movies as well. When people guess my age they usually say I look like a high sophomore (I'm a sophomore in college)...


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 30, 2011)

fwideman said:


> I'm 20, and I get carded for R movies as well. When people guess my age they usually say I look like a high sophomore (I'm a sophomore in college)...



Yay! Someone who understands! One time someone asked how old I was and I said I was 20, they looked at my boyfriend (21) and said "she looks really young"... Wth?

It's crazy, hopefully we continue to age well!


----------



## fwideman (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, that's the up-side of it.

But it comes with losts of irritation as well!


----------



## Biascochea (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm 22.


----------



## janeslittledinosaur (May 4, 2011)

I'm a glorious 22.


----------



## Hippo (May 4, 2011)

18 ftw


----------



## roastedspleen (May 13, 2011)

i have officially beat everyone who says their the youngest im 13


----------



## Friedasian (Jun 23, 2011)

16 teguless...but hopefully that will come to an end


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 23, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> fwideman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 20, and I get carded for R movies as well. When people guess my age they usually say I look like a high sophomore (I'm a sophomore in college)...
> ...



SMH I think I can relate. Im 17 but im a pretty small 17 year old. Last year when I was 16 and went on a cruise some lady thought I was 12 . Not funny at all. Alot of my friends look like they are college sophmores it's ridiculous.


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm 21!


----------



## Big Dave (Jun 23, 2011)

Im 47, I remember watching Armstrong on the moon on my parents black and white tv, Seeing AC/DC for $6, buying Hotel California when it was new, I remember getting ready to go to school and hearing John Lennon had been shot


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 23, 2011)

rrcoolj said:


> SMH I think I can relate. Im 17 but im a pretty small 17 year old. Last year when I was 16 and went on a cruise some lady thought I was 12 . Not funny at all. Alot of my friends look like they are college sophmores it's ridiculous.



Aww, it doesn't seem too bad when you're older. A lot of older people want to look younger but when you're younger it sucks!


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 23, 2011)

Im 23


----------



## jmulley6 (Jun 23, 2011)

21 well 22 in August


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 23, 2011)

Big Dave said:


> Im 47, I remember watching Armstrong on the moon on my parents black and white tv, Seeing AC/DC for $6, buying Hotel California when it was new, I remember getting ready to go to school and hearing John Lennon had been shot



ac/dc, love it!


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jun 24, 2011)

Im 13, do I win youngest?


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 24, 2011)

Big Dave said:


> Im 47, I remember watching Armstrong on the moon on my parents black and white tv, Seeing AC/DC for $6, buying Hotel California when it was new, I remember getting ready to go to school and hearing John Lennon had been shot



Man, I was beginning to think I was the only old fart on this site! 


...Jefroka


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jun 24, 2011)

34 here ;o)


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 26, 2011)

im 20 posting on page 20!


----------



## Tikikitty95 (Jul 14, 2011)

16 here!  One of the youngest lol


----------



## Max713 (Jul 14, 2011)

20 years old


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 14, 2011)

34. Trolling for teenage girls.


----------



## Diesel (Jul 14, 2011)

haha well i thought i'd join everyone else on this page. I'm 17


----------



## tora (Jul 14, 2011)

22 in a month.


----------



## AllAmericanGu (Jul 15, 2011)

1st post on this site. Im 18 years old


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 15, 2011)

AllAmericanGu said:


> 1st post on this site. Im 18 years old




15 :b youngest?


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 15, 2011)

Im a proud 32 yr old boy!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 15, 2011)

tora said:


> 22 in a month.



Whens your birthday? Mines on the 8th lol


----------



## tora (Jul 15, 2011)

27th! My hubby's is on the 5th. 
Woo August babies!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 16, 2011)

yay august!


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 16, 2011)

YEAH! I'm happy I still win youngest so far, 13!!!


----------



## TeguNovice (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm 18


----------



## frost (Jul 16, 2011)

i posted before but that change got rid of it.im 22 =]


----------



## Krissy (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm 18! And I get carded for movies and stuff like that all the dang time. Everyone thinks I'm 14 or 15


----------



## Kimmie (Jul 19, 2011)

Im 18  but yea like Krissy many think im younger thats the life of being small


----------



## Krissy (Jul 19, 2011)

Kimmie said:


> Im 18  but yea like Krissy many think im younger thats the life of being small



Oh my gosh I feel you! Anyone below 5'6" these days are automatically like 3 years younger


----------



## hoosier (Jul 19, 2011)

Krissy said:


> Kimmie said:
> 
> 
> > Im 18  but yea like Krissy many think im younger thats the life of being small
> ...



guess thats me too hen. 21 but everyone says im 17. i get carded for movies and in the same night dont get carded for beer  crazyness lol


----------



## Kimmie (Jul 19, 2011)

Yea  I was close getting a laughter attack when one at my work came over and said ain't you a little young to work here.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 19, 2011)

I get that all the time too but I work at a freaking ice cream shop 
All the 15 and 16 year olds in there look way older than I do....


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 19, 2011)

It's ok, hopefully we'll continue to age well! I'm 5'0... My boyfriend and I were out once and someone had asked how old I was, when I told them they looked at my boyfriend and said "She looks YOUNG". Even though we are only a year apart... :-(


----------



## Krissy (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, we get that all the time. Neeko is 22 and those who know him are surprised that he's dating someone so young looking. But he's half an inch shorter than I am and he's asian so we look about the same age most of the time


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 20, 2011)

im 20 6'2 235 i played college football and lift weight everyday and still get carded lol now that sucks. i got a baby face


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 15, 2011)

Bump, I like this thread. I'm 25 and loving life.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 15, 2011)

18. And almost 6'4" I Am often and by often I mean almost always Mistaken for being 21. But that could be because I'm tall and do not act like a general 18 year old. At all.


----------



## naturboy87 (Nov 15, 2011)

Scott 24


----------



## Kimmie (Nov 15, 2011)

Im 19, have I said that already? xD I dont know


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm 21 now....


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 15, 2011)

I am 22 and loving every minute of it!


----------



## Kimmie (Nov 15, 2011)

oh yea I said it when I was 18 xD


----------



## HPIZZLE (Nov 15, 2011)

16 years young lol.


----------



## DaLoaner (Nov 15, 2011)

28 over here....we're all getting old, nothing you do about it. i dont mind


----------



## Lynda (Nov 16, 2011)

49...and it keeps gettin better


----------



## numarix (Nov 16, 2011)

37 this December!!!


----------



## DragonsDen (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm 24. I still get carded lol...people tend to think I'm 16 due to my young face.


----------



## got10 (Nov 16, 2011)

47 going on 25


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 16, 2011)

DragonsDen said:


> I'm 24. I still get carded lol...people tend to think I'm 16 due to my young face.



I'm with you on that. I look young and I'm also only 5'. I get carded all the time when I buy video games.. Haha, half the time I want to tell the person ringing me up that I'm probably 5 years older then they are.


----------

